# Please help me!!



## maggieblr (Jun 12, 2011)

I learned to knit about 3 years ago. I knew that the first item I knitted~a dishcloth~wasn't so bad.. But I had to take a second shot at it, and knitted up a cowl. From there I made a shawl collar pullover sweater. Then I found it; a thrift store with yarn lots. I was hooked. I justified everything. I don't drink, smoke, do drugs, or go to the movies. I'm content to live in jeans and t-shirts under my knitted sweaters. Christmas is easy, just go to the stash and start knitting. But things are getting worse. I learned how to knit socks, and I'm trying to convert my 'new friends' to knit them too. I found new places to feed my habit. Knit Picks, Willow Yarns, Little Knits. They are open 24 hours a day , 7 days a week. I am meeting men on the side. Handsome Fibers and John Stitch a Day. My name is Maggie and I am a yarnaholic. But worse than that, I am a sockaholic. I realize that one disabilitating habit can be bad, but two that is also added to my OCD (I knit only one project at a time) keeps me going. I go to bed at night dreaming of yarn I want, in the morning I wake thinking of the socks I am working on. My mom lives with me, and I take care of her. So I sit with her and knit all day. When she needs help, I am always right there, and just say~"let me finish this row"~she is understanding and patient with me. I joined a guild to get me out a couple times a month with others, but they are concerned with my addiction. I thought they could help. I joined KP a little over a year ago, and I knew then that I wasn't the only one with these problems. I don't feel as guilty as I did, BUT, what becomes of patternholics?


----------



## Nana Doreen (Sep 16, 2013)

I have enough patterns to stock a medium size shop, bought with the intention to knit some time.......please tell me I am not alone in this. :-(


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry....There is no help for our addictions


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

What happens?????? They are happy, pleasant, friendly,
productive, helpful people :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
That's what happens.....


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I have patterns everywhere and on the computer as well. I can't help myself either.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I think you're just fine! You have enough stash to knit Christmas presents, you are there for your mum, you get out and socialise. Enjoy!


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

I have books, magazines, and downloaded patterns everywhere! Enough yarn to begin stocking a small store and all sorts of knitting tools. I have an almost equal amount of cross stitch and embroidery kits and supplies and I haven't done any time of embroidery in ages! Sock yarn is my weakness, since I can buy one skein of the most beautiful yarn and easily justify the cost. 

What we do is have patient people in our lives who indulge us and hopefully encourage us. My DH is encouraging me to accomplish part one of the Master Knitter Program now. He also doesn't comment when I bring home more books, magazines or yarn. He doesn't complain when the housework doesn't get done some days. 

I too am content with jeans and tank tops or t shirts. I don't drink, or smoke. I get exercise, there are always clean clothes, food on the table and the children are getting homework done and taken to their activities. If a knitting addiction is the worst problem we have we should consider ourselves lucky!

Oh, I'm ADHD and we find the knitting focuses me so I often will knit in public when I have to focus my mind on something else. It is always simple st st or garter with little or no shaping, just something to keep my hands busy so my mind can focus. If I can't knit for some reason then sometimes just having something I've finished knitting on my body helps. I think it's the feel of the yarn.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I feel your pain...I am addicted to sock yarn because one or two balls is usually enough for a project, whether it is socks or a wingspan (another addiction of mine). And yes, I have more patterns than I will ever be able to use. If I stopped buying yarn today, I could probably use up my stash in this lifetime - but stop buying yarn? What an unpleasant thought! Add to that my new spinning wheel and you can see that I really have a problem. Now, I have to have fiber to spin as well, and then I have to knit with that new yarn that I just made. Oh well, it keeps me out of trouble. DH enables my habits and encourages me to get together with like minded people. BTW, I have three pair of socks on needles right now. Two pair are easy knits, the other is an entrelac sock that has been fighting me for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Connie9253 (Mar 31, 2014)

Ladies! Ladies!

I suffer from the same addiction and am dreaming of my own alpaca and sheep farm at this point. Yes, I think about fiber all the time, working on a five year plan for the farm, knitting socks, accumulating patterns, visiting fiber farms, collecting yarn made from different fiber blends, yarn made from different breeds of animals....I have found pure joy in this. And I LOVE IT! If someone tried to "cure" me of my fiber addiction I would....I don't know what I would do! But it wouldn't be pretty. I too am possessed!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

How very fun to read. 
Well, I have to agree, YOU ARE NOT ALONE. After learning how much charity work I do people give me yarn by the garbage bag. I share with my knitting friend but I still have more than most yarn shops. As to patterns, well there is another story. I like to print them out in the past. I have a shelf of at least 10 3inch binders all filled with patterns I just had to have. Then my Son gave me an external hard drive for my computer. Now I have folders with patterns of every type you can think of. Only problem, I keep finding more that I just must save. I even have one additional external hard drive for the patterns I purchase. 
So as long as I have a working computer I have my patterns, as long as I have needles I have something to do. 
Like you I do not do a whole lot of extra's. One night a month for fiber crafting meeting and the balance of the month is taking care of grands, working full time, taking care of the house (I am single) doing the gardening and more. Yet the dust is growing thick because I would rather CRAFT. 
My name is Deb-Babbles and I am a Fibercrafteraholic.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

"BUT, what becomes of patternholics?"

We knit on and on, collecting patterns for everything we might ever knit for ourselves or someone else!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

You should never - ever- ever pass up a good pattern. You'll never know when you need just "that" pattern. Don't you know that is why computers were invented - to store our pattern stash.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

My name is Annekeetje and I am a Fibercrafteraholic too.
I fall asleep thinking of yarn, I have a stash but it's not big enough, I have enough needles but ordered yesterday from China, there was a time I had only one project at the time but that is way in the past Do I have a problem? I think it is a healthy addiction and I love it.


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

I have many of the same symptoms, but I think I can justify it. I'm not hanging out in bars (and driving home drunk), I am not gambling away my money. I am not out there trying to score drugs in back alleys. I end up with something that I can wear or use or give to someone else. Yarn can be expensive, but compare that to the table saw that so many husbands have to have. It is way cheaper than golfing or skiing or boating or a lot of other hobbies that people consider to be "normal". I am not harming anybody. It is the most benign addiction we can have.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

flitri said:


> I have patterns everywhere and on the computer as well. I can't help myself either.


 I can't help myself. 
I don't want help from somebody else.
My pattern collection is still growing.
Stash, ditto.
I'm as happy about it as a hog in mud! :!:


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

I went through a long period of collecting Vintage Sewing machines during a time of moderate but prolonged stress. It was tremendous fun and helped a lot getting my mind off of my woes. The stressful time is over and some of the SMs given away, pitched or sold. I would say that this is a coping mechanism..as you deal with your beloved mother and her care. This is a mild issue compared to using street drugs, prescription drugs or alcohol. Be grateful that you have found a fairly productive way to cope. Later when your collection impulses or perhaps you need to knit lessens, you can always give away or sell your extra yarn. 

I have quite a large stash also of yarn. OA has caused me to switch to using a vintage sock machine ( I own one, not a collection of the sock machines). Too bad that the WW yarn does not really like the sock machine....


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I guess we are all in this together....Supporting each other is key..there is no cure.. :roll: :XD:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Maggie, that confession was so cute and well done.  
I have enjoyed many crafts through the years but none has taken over my life like knitting has. I have never been so consumed by anything and just wonder what actually causes it. I got back into knitting 6 -7 years ago (after learning in my 20's) - I have had no slump, no loss of desire to knit - it's in my thoughts all day long. I believe my hubby thinks I'm losing my mind when he sees my yarn stash - but he is so good to me.
I'm really curious though - has anyone else here had another passion that was so all-consuming. I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

You will descend further into your obsession over time. I too, was fanatically opposed to more than one project at a time for many years. 
Then one day, I bought a kit to knit a purse and knew my sister would love it and her birthday was only a week away but I hadn't finished my sweater! Not even close. I couldn't rip out what I had already done and I had to knit the purse NOW. 
So then there were 2,and ONLY 2 at a time for many years. I think the third project got started because I needed something simple for knitting group so I wouldn't have to rip out my mistakes every time I got home from our meetings. We talk and laugh the whole time and I just can't keep track of what I'm doing.
Nowadays, I get really anxious if I have more than 4 or 5 but I have begun to collect what I need for a project and put it all in a bag if I have the right yarn already. I don't start the knitting but it is all ready to go. There are 4 bags like that. 
I have to stop looking at patterns. I have to stop collecting yarn. Won't happen.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Maggie, that confession was so cute and well done.
> I have enjoyed many crafts through the years but none has taken over my life like knitting has. I have never been so consumed by anything and just wonder what actually causes it. I got back into knitting 6 -7 years ago (after learning in my 20's) - I have had no slump, no loss of desire to knit - it's in my thoughts all day long. I believe my hubby thinks I'm losing my mind when he sees my yarn stash - but he is so good to me.
> I'm really curious though - has anyone else here had another passion that was so all-consuming. I'd love to hear about it.


Hi Pocahontas, I have another passion. Well a few really. The bigger one is woodworking. I have more saws than knitting needles, more nails, screws and fasteners than I do beads. I build what I need when I want. There are times when during the day on the weekend I can be found doing the wood working and then at night I will be knitting away. I save all the scrap wood I can find. People who are just getting rid of wood because they do not need it anymore, I get to pick them up. Construction sites allow me to rummage through the trash to find bits and parts of wood that I know I will use. I build bird house, furniture, fences, abstract garden trellises and a host of other very fun things. I have even been teaching my grandchildren how to drive nails. We call them porcupines. I then will put these 2x4's laden with loads of nails into the garden as works of art. The flowers can climb up the nails and soon I have sculptures of living plants that my grands love to visit. I have build a false wall with a large window box at the top to plan my string beans in so they are easy to pick and make a lovely growing curtain. I am always watching for new ideas and ways to make things. I even build the special tools I need for my fiber crafting items. 
So yes, I have more than 1 all consuming passion. Keeps my very busy....LOL


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Well Sweetie, Add sewing, quilting, cross stitch, hand embroidery, painting (oils and acrylics), fabric painting, jewelry making, machine embroidery and (occasionally) new interest to your list of pattern and supply addictions and you might have a problem. From my inventories, you're doing really, really well.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Hi Pocahontas, I have another passion. Well a few really. The bigger one is woodworking. I have more saws than knitting needles, more nails, screws and fasteners than I do beads. I build what I need when I want. There are times when during the day on the weekend I can be found doing the wood working and then at night I will be knitting away. I save all the scrap wood I can find. People who are just getting rid of wood because they do not need it anymore, I get to pick them up. Construction sites allow me to rummage through the trash to find bits and parts of wood that I know I will use. I build bird house, furniture, fences, abstract garden trellises and a host of other very fun things. I have even been teaching my grandchildren how to drive nails. We call them porcupines. I then will put these 2x4's laden with loads of nails into the garden as works of art. The flowers can climb up the nails and soon I have sculptures of living plants that my grands love to visit. I have build a false wall with a large window box at the top to plan my string beans in so they are easy to pick and make a lovely growing curtain. I am always watching for new ideas and ways to make things. I even build the special tools I need for my fiber crafting items.
> So yes, I have more than 1 all consuming passion. Keeps my very busy....LOL


Oh my gosh! That is so amazing! And sounds like quite an adventure too. :thumbup:


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Oh my gosh! That is so amazing! And sounds like quite an adventure too. :thumbup:


It is fun. I bring a emergency roll up ladder and go dumpster diving sometimes. Still it is fun to re-use, re-purpose and re-work what would have filled the land fill with these items.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> It is fun. I bring a emergency roll up ladder and go dumpster diving sometimes. Still it is fun to re-use, re-purpose and re-work what would have filled the land fill with these items.


Love the 're-use and re-purpose' ideas.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Love the 're-use and re-purpose' ideas.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh, yes, Pocahontas, my yarn stash is housed in my office, aka yarn cave. My sewing room is full of scrapbook supplies, tons of paper, drawers full of beads, thousands of rubber stamps, yards and yards of fabrics, totes of painting supplies. Shall I go on? Creativity is a way of life and I think most knitters are multi-talented. I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Gaynorgail (Feb 8, 2012)

It is rather a nice habit though isn't it!!!!


----------



## TinaBW (Nov 20, 2012)

This is the place to come when you want to feed your yarn and pattern obsession not fix it. Not that there is anything wrong with that. Just sayin.


----------



## lindajot (May 17, 2014)

Yep - I remember my knitting bag before my purse when heading to the car.
I am giddy waiting for the mail to arrive with a new set of needles, or when on the way to shop for new yarn.
I am as thrilled to bind off that last project as I am to start the next one.
Some days I sit and organize my yarn stash just to look at the colors and feel the fibers. I would love to learn to spin one day, but for now, I will go back to my sock on the needles and think ahead to the next project


----------



## Edwardian (Dec 14, 2013)

:thumbup: Ditto.


----------



## cjcustomcreations (Jun 13, 2013)

My craft room is a converted attached garage. Over the last 18 years I've set up "stations" in the room: polymer clay, sewing machine & serger, soap making, beading, and the embroidery machine. If duplicate tools are needed, they're gotten, so I always have them at hand. Does it go without saying that it's my favorite room in the house? cj


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

chrshnsen said:


> I have many of the same symptoms, but I think I can justify it. I'm not hanging out in bars (and driving home drunk), I am not gambling away my money. I am not out there trying to score drugs in back alleys. I end up with something that I can wear or use or give to someone else. Yarn can be expensive, but compare that to the table saw that so many husbands have to have. It is way cheaper than golfing or skiing or boating or a lot of other hobbies that people consider to be "normal". I am not harming anybody. It is the most benign addiction we can have.


 Hope they have yarn in the next world. LOL
:thumbup:


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

My 5 year old grandson told me the other day; Nana, the only thing you do is knit and look at patterns all day. He thinks I am obsessed. Really!


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

I am pleased to see you have joined the club


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

I am pleased to see you have joined the club


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I say celebrate your love of yarn and knitting! It gives you joy and you are making items for others! Life is short. Enjoy it!


----------



## yyfish (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi, I'm Janet. I too am a knitaholic. I'm in my second year and am just now starting to admit that I've also become a "stashaholic, patternaholic and slouchy hataholic" Fortunately, instead of avoiding me, my friends flock to me for their free gifts! Sometimes though, I have to admit, I don't answer the door or the phone! I have knitting to do!


----------



## nickijake (Oct 14, 2013)

One of my best friends is a psychiatrist and we were having dinner one night and chatting and my husband said how much yarn I have. (I too am addicted to socks) and he told him not to worry about it because it keeps me out of his office and I am a very happy person with what I do and it is a good stress release. I have so much sock yarn I too can open a yarn shop.


----------



## PuppyMom (May 2, 2012)

Well said, all of you. Now I know I'm not alone. What a relief! And the best part is that when we need a fix our dealers are always there for us: Michaels, Joanns, AC Moore and not to forget Knit Picks, Patterworks, as well as all the magazines out there. Happy knitting and crocheting, everyone! Hmmm, I need a fix right now, so it's out to the garage to sort through my 20-25 Sterilite bins full of very yummy yarn residing there. Thank you all for being my support group. I have to run now my yarn is calling me...


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry, you are done for. lol No help available that will make you better. Nope you have an addiction and no kind of therapy will help. You will have to suffer for the rest of your life here on earth.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Now you have me laughing..yes,I had to "weed" out my patterns from my many binders early this year as that was one of my New Year's resolutions :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kayortiz (Aug 12, 2013)

you belong to a very large club. ka and pa is a world wide organization and there is no cure. we don't want one. bring the problem out in the open, we refuse to hide anymore. we are who we are and keep those needles clicking


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

A few years ago on a long train journey, I met a young woman from New Zealand. We got chatting and she said she worked in a wool store. When I said that would be my dream job, she looked at me strangely and said that at least it kept her hands soft.
Turned out she was a sheep-shearer!


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

You belong to s select group of people who do no harm, keep the knitting community in business, give priceless gifts to those you love, keep your mind and hands busy, and enjoy your craft. What can be bad about that. Remember, "she who dies with the most yarn and patterns, wins."


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I see no problem here.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Include me in this club! I buy patterns, look for free pattens, it just doesn't matter where I get my "fix" as long as I do. I have a room full of books in shelves, flash drives, you name it, I've got it. This is with the intention of one day soon knitting "this" pattern. I'm not sure Patternaholics could even help me. What's a girl to do? Just know maggieblr, you are not alone. We'll fight this together!!! Found any good patterns I might need to go and look at?


----------



## Carol295 (Oct 13, 2012)

I have put patterns in a two drawer filing cabinet thinking, "Look how nice and organized." Then I turn around and print off more or purchase another. The stash is rapidly outgrowing one side of a closet and I continue to buy more. If I grow eight arms and never leave my chair I will still never complete all of the projects I want to make. It's an addiction for sure but Ive never been happier.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

you are in good company here. We are all addicted to knitting, crocheting, or whatever are choice is. I freely admit that I am a pattern hoarder when it comes to free patterns


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

I think anything that produces a garment or a gift is wonderful. Video games are ok, reading, gardening and puzzles help with our mind but a soft pair of socks are the Bomb


----------



## Deedidi (Dec 9, 2011)

Even funnier still.

You are all just fine, well I think so anyway.


----------



## Deedidi (Dec 9, 2011)

Tears are in my eyes laughing so much at all this.

I am not as bad as some of you, but working on it.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

You are not alone


Nana Doreen said:


> I have enough patterns to stock a medium size shop, bought with the intention to knit some time.......please tell me I am not alone in this. :-(


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Edwardian (Dec 14, 2013)

You also obviously haven't talked to a Quilter lately - there's another obsessive hobby! Along with knitting, painting and card making I have as many quilting books and as much fabric stash as a shop has. Possibly more.


----------



## grandmasbudy (May 18, 2014)

Yep, we think alike. I want to sell our house and find something smaller so I will have more time to knit, that's bad. Hubby not able to care for yard alone soooo there I am helping him, thinking of my knitting. Shop for clothes at good will, gives me more cash for yarn. When I babysit our great grandchildren I can't wait for their nap time so I can knit. Patterns and yarn and knitting time we never have enough !!!


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

There are a lot worse addictions and less productive. Enjoy. Hope you have lots of room to store your "addiction"! It's fun, keeps you out of trouble and your mind engaged.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

Casey47 when do you have time to do other things like the dreaded loss of craft time by working or eating?


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Maggie, Welcome to my life! I am exactly the same as you. Except for living with mother. It's my life and I love it! There is no 12 step program. Just enjoy it.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

All the WISE counsel ,I can't get over it .I am feeling soooooo much better now !!
OF COURSE I can identify with everyone .


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sarah Chana said:


> What happens?????? They are happy, pleasant, friendly,
> productive, helpful people :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> That's what happens.....


What a delightful response-- I've seen you on KTP--Way to GO!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I love socks as well, my friends and family are happy I have this addiction.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Nana Doreen said:


> I have enough patterns to stock a medium size shop, bought with the intention to knit some time.......please tell me I am not alone in this. :-(


I see patterns I like, email them to myself and every so often save them to my laptop. I have them organized in folders there. I paid for a subscription to a knitting magazine too. I haven't made even a small dent in what I want to knit. What I have done is loaded up my laptop's memory. DH gave me a thumb drive to store them on. Unfortunately, my knitting is getting in the way of spending time transferring the patterns to this storage. I just want to knit!

My name is Knit crazy, and I am a patternaholic. Shhhh, I have quite a stash too. But, maybe I should look for more yarn today. LOL


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

maggieblr said:


> I learned to knit about 3 years ago. I knew that the first item I knitted~a dishcloth~wasn't so bad.. But I had to take a second shot at it, and knitted up a cowl. From there I made a shawl collar pullover sweater. Then I found it; a thrift store with yarn lots. I was hooked. I justified everything. I don't drink, smoke, do drugs, or go to the movies. I'm content to live in jeans and t-shirts under my knitted sweaters. Christmas is easy, just go to the stash and start knitting. But things are getting worse. I learned how to knit socks, and I'm trying to convert my 'new friends' to knit them too. I found new places to feed my habit. Knit Picks, Willow Yarns, Little Knits. They are open 24 hours a day , 7 days a week. I am meeting men on the side. Handsome Fibers and John Stitch a Day. My name is Maggie and I am a yarnaholic. But worse than that, I am a sockaholic. I realize that one disabilitating habit can be bad, but two that is also added to my OCD (I knit only one project at a time) keeps me going. I go to bed at night dreaming of yarn I want, in the morning I wake thinking of the socks I am working on. My mom lives with me, and I take care of her. So I sit with her and knit all day. When she needs help, I am always right there, and just say~"let me finish this row"~she is understanding and patient with me. I joined a guild to get me out a couple times a month with others, but they are concerned with my addiction. I thought they could help. I joined KP a little over a year ago, and I knew then that I wasn't the only one with these problems. I don't feel as guilty as I did, BUT, what becomes of patternholics?


Oh, I'm so sorry, but I think you're beyond help--same as a lot of us! :lol:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Hurricane said:


> If a knitting addiction is the worst problem we have we should consider ourselves lucky!
> 
> Oh, I'm ADHD and we find the knitting focuses me so I often will knit in public when I have to focus my mind on something else.


Oh, you understand! Most of my friends are used to my knitting/crocheting/embroidering in public places so they are smart enough not to say anything!


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

It sounds like you feel guilty about your passion.
You are taking care of your mother and creating items for yourself and others. You attend to your home and your social needs. You are not going bankrupt, i don't think.
What is it that you want to change?
(If you do want to change, recognition and voicing of a problem is the first step).
Otherwise, let your hands do the work they were sent here to do. You have found a passion that will allow your creativity to be expressed.
Also know that women often feel guilty when they are spending time enjoying themselves.

Enjoy.


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

Deal with it.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm not sure 'what happens' to them, but I do know that here in northwestern Canada, where the winter days are long and cold, I am glad to be a knitter. I could sit on my couch by a cozy fire for days, weeks, months even and not give a darn whether is -40 or -70. And that is how I justify my stash. You just never know when a snow storm or the weather will trap you in the house so you gotta have supplies! Right? That's my story and I'm stickin' to it! You go girl!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Actually you need to get a grip. I don't find it amusing that people find being addicted to yarn or crafts okay. Any addiction is sad . Put away the yarn and needles and get outside and smell the roses.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

maggieblr said:


> I learned to knit about 3 years ago. I knew that the first item I knitted~a dishcloth~wasn't so bad.. But I had to take a second shot at it, and knitted up a cowl. From there I made a shawl collar pullover sweater. Then I found it; a thrift store with yarn lots. I was hooked. I justified everything. I don't drink, smoke, do drugs, or go to the movies. I'm content to live in jeans and t-shirts under my knitted sweaters. Christmas is easy, just go to the stash and start knitting. But things are getting worse. I learned how to knit socks, and I'm trying to convert my 'new friends' to knit them too. I found new places to feed my habit. Knit Picks, Willow Yarns, Little Knits. They are open 24 hours a day , 7 days a week. I am meeting men on the side. Handsome Fibers and John Stitch a Day. My name is Maggie and I am a yarnaholic. But worse than that, I am a sockaholic. I realize that one disabilitating habit can be bad, but two that is also added to my OCD (I knit only one project at a time) keeps me going. I go to bed at night dreaming of yarn I want, in the morning I wake thinking of the socks I am working on. My mom lives with me, and I take care of her. So I sit with her and knit all day. When she needs help, I am always right there, and just say~"let me finish this row"~she is understanding and patient with me. I joined a guild to get me out a couple times a month with others, but they are concerned with my addiction. I thought they could help. I joined KP a little over a year ago, and I knew then that I wasn't the only one with these problems. I don't feel as guilty as I did, BUT, what becomes of patternholics?


Personally, I don't think you have a problem


----------



## PuppyMom (May 2, 2012)

Thank you, thank you all so much for being such a wonderful support group! Now I am so inspired I think I will go out and actually knit in public.
No more stigma for me! So now, after I finish the behemoth Afghan I am making (I only have one more finishing around to do, then the dreaded weaving in the ends), I'm going to wait in the doctor's office with my needles, yarns and knick knacks proudly showing. And I owe it all to you... Thanks again so much!


----------



## PuppyMom (May 2, 2012)

s, yarns and knick knacks proudly showing. And I owe it all to you... Thanks again so much!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

you are not alone. I think every body on this site feels like you do. I know I am I see yarn and patterns and think about making it.


----------



## PuppyMom (May 2, 2012)

PuppyMom said:


> Thank you, thank you all so much for being such a wonderful support group! Now I am so inspired I think I will go out and actually knit in public.
> No more stigma for me! So now, after I finish the behemoth Afghan I am making (I only have one more finishing around to do, then the dreaded weaving in the ends), I'm going to wait in the doctor's office with my needles, yarns and knick knacks proudly showing. And I owe it all to you... Thanks again so much!


----------



## PuppyMom (May 2, 2012)

Oops.. sent it twice. Sorry.


----------



## valpal (Apr 3, 2014)

Dear Knitting Addicts, I think you are all just wonderful!!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I just want everyone to know that I don't think collecting patterns is any kind of problem at all. It's being prepared!
I save all of mine as pdf's (and yes, I do back up those files!) so they take up no physical space and don't call attention to themselves with DH.


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

I'm in the same boat. Can't wait to wake-up in the morning to crochet or knit or decide what pattern/yarn I want to use. I often tell my DH one more row! Can't go into Joann's or Wal-Mart without looking in the yarn section and HAVING to buy another skein with no purpose in mind, to add to my stash.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

We just keep saving patterns in hopes of trying to knit them all some day! Thanks for the chuckle ...have to go to the links section now! :roll:


----------



## grandmasbudy (May 18, 2014)

oh my u r right, but I fear I will still not find them. sooo I print them, add them to my home screen and file them on the computer. some I double print one copy for my oversize to make basket and one to file.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

dwernars said:


> Actually you need to get a grip. I don't find it amusing that people find being addicted to yarn or crafts okay. Any addiction is sad . Put away the yarn and needles and get outside and smell the roses.


Hopefully, your post is a joke. We are joking about a hobby we love, and lamenting our lack of time to spend on it. If you are serious, I'd say you have anger issues. Why do you come to KP if you don't like crafts? You need to knit more. You'd feel better.


----------



## grandmasbudy (May 18, 2014)

Just finished helping hubby insulate and hang osb on his garage walls, in hopes he will spend more time out there which will give me more quiet alone time with my needles and yarn. luv him to death, been married 48 years but love my alone time with my yarn.


----------



## sunflower789 (Apr 22, 2014)

you are not alone in this but you could get patterns on the internet


----------



## grandmasbudy (May 18, 2014)

what??????????? u better get off this site and go to the outdoors channel. well, maybe u mean we should take our craft outside on the patio !!!!!!!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Carol295 said:


> I have put patterns in a two drawer filing cabinet thinking, "Look how nice and organized." Then I turn around and print off more or purchase another. The stash is rapidly outgrowing one side of a closet and I continue to buy more. If I grow eight arms and never leave my chair I will still never complete all of the projects I want to make. It's an addiction for sure but Ive never been happier.


My husband threw a fit when I first started printing off patterns to keep. I was using too much expensive toner, he said. I wish I could print them all off as I find them. Then, I guess I'd have another problem though - storage!

I give paperbacks away to prevent clutter. So, I don't want to add to it. I guess I'll keep adding thumb drives.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I can't help myself either. I'm sitting behind my desk at WORK, and I'm reading KP instead of working. I have lived here in the US for a little over 20 years. I still have some yarn (nicely packaged) that I brought from Germany 20 years ago! So don't feel bad and keep on knitting and dreaming and of course collecting.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

I had to get a new box for all the patterns. I have 4 bins of yarn even my grandson says 'you have a serious addiction'!!!


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

So funny. I too am knitting about 3-4 years and it has taken me over. Already have a sizable yarn stash and patterns in binders, folders, and on my computer. How does this happen so fast?


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Hopefully, your post is a joke. We are joking about a hobby we love, and lamenting our lack of time to spend on it. If you are serious, I'd say you have anger issues. Why do you come to KP if you don't like crafts? You need to knit more. You'd feel better.


Lol of course I am joking. I am as addicted as the rest of you and in total denial


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I was in a yarn department and talking to two sisters. The one was teaching the other to knit. The newer knitter was worrying over the price of some yarn she liked. The other sister said "you husband hunts and spends lots money for hunting". Sister #2 loaded that yarn into her basket in a flash. So enjoy knitting and realize it is a lovely "habit" that keeps you busy happy and centered.


----------



## vdavis (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm right there with you and addicted to yarn.


----------



## grandma- joyce (Apr 28, 2014)

Dear Maggieblr ... Yes, indeed, we all envy you! Stashoholics have a sister patternoholics which I think makes a perfect match. I print out most of the patterns that appeal to me so that I can have them filed in a LARGE BINDER. This way I can sit in my rocker and dream away ... I have a computer,yes, but my office is not convenient to my rocker. To have long days in that rocker is a dream as yet, with other chores calling me. You just don't worry about your love, sister knitter! We join you in heart!


----------



## emyw (Apr 11, 2014)

You are not alone, I do the same thing...I mostly crochet ( been crocheting since I was around 8 years old) and I wanted to chochet a vest, 30 plus patterns later and yarn busting at the seams I settled on a vest and I am reworking the pattern....unreal???
elaine


----------



## ilonaelvira (Apr 22, 2013)

well i'm knitting since i was a child , i've ever ! more than 2 o3 project at the same moment ,(now i'm in my shop here i started yesterday a top in cotton 100% for the summer well here it is just warm and sunny , well i think for the weekend it will be ready (i can work here only in the lunch break) , well at home i've several work , two sweaters(on mine one for my son , neckwarmer ,and so more - well i think this is best best illness we can get !!!
much better than all others ,


----------



## Kayakser (Mar 8, 2013)

Those of us who have patterns only on the computer be sure you have a back up, Heaven forbid our computer crashes and we loose them all  there will be a lot of bald knitters)


----------



## alese (May 16, 2012)

welcome to my world!


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

You have patterns all over the place. And - can never find the one you want. LOL.

kk


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

TapestryArtist said:


> Deal with it.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

dwernars said:


> Lol of course I am joking. I am as addicted as the rest of you and in total denial


Whew! I was concerned . Someone who doesn't love knitting is just not normal (at least on KP). LOL


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

I suppose if you were to spend housing and grocery money on yarns, or if your knitting adversely affected your closest relationships, or if you were hiding yarn so that no one knew you had bought more, that would indicate an addiction that had gotten out of hand, but short of that, it's the best kind of addiction to have.

I'm pretty sure my last words will be, "Just let me finish this one last row!"


----------



## coknitter960 (Jan 30, 2013)

As I drove my son to work today, (he works at WalMart) I was thinking of stopping to get a skein of yarn for my latest project. There was a car behind me so I left without the yarn. I comb the internet for free patterns especially scarves, shawls and afghans. I sometimes download patterns for other items because I like the pattern and want to incorporate it in a scarf or afghan. I had to buy a USB just for my knitting downloads. I have to get off this site soon so I can get some knitting done but I hate to pass up all the great photos and helps on here. 
Everyone have a great knitting (crocheting) day.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

After reading these posts I've come to the conclusion that I'm just at the beginning stages of being a stashoholic!! Just made a purchase of 4 yarn cones and I don't weave. I'm thinking of a shawl or tee top.But, as someone said,"Tomorrow is another day", and I'll look for a pattern then.( Well, maybe.)


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

when I die I want all my knitting friends to attend the memorial and knit during. Then as everyone leaves they will be handed a bag of knitting supplies, including yarn, in order to eliminate my stash so my children don't have to deal with it. And my tombstone will say "she wanted to finish that row"


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

grandmasbudy said:


> Just finished helping hubby insulate and hang osb on his garage walls, in hopes he will spend more time out there which will give me more quiet alone time with my needles and yarn. luv him to death, been married 48 years but love my alone time with my yarn.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I hear you! My alone time is my "lifeline".  And I love my hubby to death also.


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

Knit crazy said:


> Hopefully, your post is a joke. We are joking about a hobby we love, and lamenting our lack of time to spend on it. If you are serious, I'd say you have anger issues. Why do you come to KP if you don't like crafts? You need to knit more. You'd feel better.


First, I am also a yarnaholic, patternaholic, etc., and have no intention of even trying to change! Guilt over any of it and for having unfinished projects has been eliminated through watching this forum for several months. Guess what? We are NORMAL! Knitting/crocheting is a hobby and all hobbies are subject to ridicule by those who don't share them or see the point. For example, the stereotypical jokes about stamp collecting.

I think all of our good-natured humor and laughing at ourselves is not only fun, but proves how well-adjusted we are. Because we use the word "addicted" here so much, it has been on my mind lately. Happened to hear an NPR program this morning discussing addictions that confirmed my understanding. Determining an whether something is truly an addiction, such as smoking, alcoholism, drugs, depends on degree and negative results. How destructive is it?

Knitting/crocheting are creative outlets. They reduce stress. They can be a coping mechanism. Positive things! We all need these. True, the housekeeping may slide, but I would let that happen anyway. Not only do the knitters/crocheters benefit, but so do all of those who receive, or sometimes just see, our products. Many items are practical, useful things, and many are works of art. Both are necessary. Most KP'ers do not ONLY craft, but have full lives. For others, I think crafting is a way of staying connected to life. Another very good thing. We all need balance, and I see these crafts as helping to create/maintain balance--just the opposite of an "addiction." So craft on ladies and gents, and thank you to all of you for your generosity of heart.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

dwernars said:


> Lol of course I am joking. I am as addicted as the rest of you and in total denial


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

No sympathy here cos we are all in the same boat! No-one understands you better than a fellow KPer.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

I too have patterns everywhere. On my computer, my tablet, my cell phone. I print them from the internet. Don't get me started on the yarn! I have donated bags and bags of yarn to cut down on my stash, because I know I will NEVER use it all, and someone should get some use out of it, but then in almost less time that it takes to give it away, I have almost as much as I had before. I'm not sure there is help for us, but at least we are happy in our craziness.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

maggieblr said:


> I learned to knit about 3 years ago. I knew that the first item I knitted~a dishcloth~wasn't so bad.. But I had to take a second shot at it, and knitted up a cowl. From there I made a shawl collar pullover sweater. Then I found it; a thrift store with yarn lots. I was hooked. I justified everything. I don't drink, smoke, do drugs, or go to the movies. I'm content to live in jeans and t-shirts under my knitted sweaters. Christmas is easy, just go to the stash and start knitting. But things are getting worse. I learned how to knit socks, and I'm trying to convert my 'new friends' to knit them too. I found new places to feed my habit. Knit Picks, Willow Yarns, Little Knits. They are open 24 hours a day , 7 days a week. I am meeting men on the side. Handsome Fibers and John Stitch a Day. My name is Maggie and I am a yarnaholic. But worse than that, I am a sockaholic. I realize that one disabilitating habit can be bad, but two that is also added to my OCD (I knit only one project at a time) keeps me going. I go to bed at night dreaming of yarn I want, in the morning I wake thinking of the socks I am working on. My mom lives with me, and I take care of her. So I sit with her and knit all day. When she needs help, I am always right there, and just say~"let me finish this row"~she is understanding and patient with me. I joined a guild to get me out a couple times a month with others, but they are concerned with my addiction. I thought they could help. I joined KP a little over a year ago, and I knew then that I wasn't the only one with these problems. I don't feel as guilty as I did, BUT, what becomes of patternholics?


Could you be my long lost sister?


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Are you sure we are not related  I have the same addiction! (Habits) Housework can wait!!! Only I have UFO's.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

chrshnsen said:


> I have many of the same symptoms, but I think I can justify it. I'm not hanging out in bars (and driving home drunk), I am not gambling away my money. I am not out there trying to score drugs in back alleys. I end up with something that I can wear or use or give to someone else. Yarn can be expensive, but compare that to the table saw that so many husbands have to have. It is way cheaper than golfing or skiing or boating or a lot of other hobbies that people consider to be "normal". I am not harming anybody. It is the most benign addiction we can have.


Me, too. Except I also love to sail and we enjoy our sailboat. The cockpit is one of the most beautiful places to knit and read. Reading is another addiction. How many addictions can one person have? I also must include Mah Jongg since I play 3 times a week. If we have 5 players I always knit while I'm sitting out. My name is Debbie and I may have a problem.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

As a peternoholic, I can only say that you get by one pattern at a time........


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Whew! I was concerned . Someone who doesn't love knitting is just not normal (at least on KP). LOL


Agree with that - I have learned to totally ignore the weird looks I get from people when I just randomly start talking about knitting or yarn. I also have built-in LYS radar. For some reason I can spot a yarn store a mile away.


----------



## megilham (Aug 28, 2012)

I have patterns books which completely fill a shelf unit in my spare room, the rest of the room is filled with stash and my knitting machine. I also have sacks of raw fleece, spinning wheels and I am learning to weave. Both children have left home and I had two empty rooms. I rose to the challenge and filled them!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

It is not often that I read every post on a topic. I did on this one. I learned to knit when I was 14 years old and I am 75 now and still knitting strong. Yes, I have more patterns, yarn and supplies than I will ever use, but I am happy. I also scrapbook and quilt. I used to do counted cross-stitch but haven't done it in quite awhile. My first love is knitting. I have had fun reading all these posts. This is what KP is all about, having fun, helping others and being there for each other world wide.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

I've decided not to call it an addiction. I'm just on a "Hi, Fiber" diet


----------



## dba1047 (May 7, 2014)

OMG you guys are funny.I have embroidered , painted and fired porcelain dolls, and sewn forever. I also draw and play the piano ( in addition to a huge house and a full time job)
So two months ago I decide I should knit a friends daughter a baby blanket,(I self taught and I have not knit or crocheted in years(I mean decades!!!) and all at once
I go and buy bags and bags of beautiful new yarn, and I'm sitting up til 1 or 2 in the morning , yes, knitting, plus while I have my coffee in the morning , I'm looking at KP and Ravelry and downloading patterns.
2 months, 2 baby blankets, 1 shawl(frogged) and being reknit in a different pattern, and 2 1/2 scarves later
, I AM OBSESSED!!!!!!!!!!
AND I already have enough needlework kits,fabric and yarn, that I really need to think about retiring !!! all I think about is knitting. Now if I just had a few friends locally who were as fabric/yarn/needle obsessed as I amlife would be sooooo good.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

I can remember a time when there wasn't so many fabulous yarns and great patterns. I can remember the time when one mostly crocheted doilies and dishcloths, and that was all the patterns offered. That has been 60 years ago. 
I fully embrace my addiction. I love looking at glossy magazines chock full of lovely pictures of projects, I love collecting free patterns and the occasional bought one "I can't do without", and beautiful yarns when they are on sale. I spend money on little else. Not even doctors and dentists. (I floss and have good teeth.) It's the cheapest hobby that gives back that I can think of. I have no other addictions, I don't even bite my nails anymore. Too busy crocheting and knitting. It's even more satisfying than popping bubble wrap. 

I fully embrace my addictions. Next is macramae-ing a hat!


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I seem to suffer from my eyes being bigger than my plate. I have patterns I think are beautiful but I know I will never make. Sad thing is I started getting them before I could ever knit.


----------



## Chickadee822 (Jun 21, 2013)

My name us Nancy and I am. Yarnaholic. Is there any hope for me?


----------



## rebeccajoyceknits (May 19, 2014)

You are not alone! I'm obsessed with my knitting, it's all I think about. I wake up to knit and I fall asleep knitting. I have tons of yarn and I'm obsessed with patterns! I even have my own pattern book I made. If i'm not at home knitting, I am at the craft store looking at and buying yarn. Who else can spend two hours looking at yarn in the store??? Maybe i'm also a yarn shopaholic! Anyone understand?


----------



## Chickadee822 (Jun 21, 2013)

I feel your pain.


----------



## Langtonian (Sep 28, 2012)

But, but friends, what to do when you need more
furniture, with drawers, in which to place the
finished products??? Huh


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Absolutely!!


Sarah Chana said:


> What happens?????? They are happy, pleasant, friendly,
> productive, helpful people :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> That's what happens.....


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

rebeccajoyceknits said:


> You are not alone! I'm obsessed with my knitting, it's all I think about. I wake up to knit and I fall asleep knitting. I have tons of yarn and I'm obsessed with patterns! I even have my own pattern book I made. If i'm not at home knitting, I am at the craft store looking at and buying yarn. Who else can spend two hours looking at yarn in the store??? Maybe i'm also a yarn shopaholic! Anyone understand?


Two hours looking at yarn!!?

Come on push yourself a bit harder. If you pick colors and then build a color palette with them say..on the floor, I bet you could push an extra 2 more hours That's what I want in yarn stores .....a table so I can layout and "taste" yarn


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry, there doesn't seem to be a KAA for us with a twelve step program to stop. We do meet and greet at stores and malls to work on our projects and in general, we are always happy. And kitting is a wonderful way to meet new people.
Don't worry, be happy. Keep calm and knit!!


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

Nana Doreen said:


> I have enough patterns to stock a medium size shop, bought with the intention to knit some time.......please tell me I am not alone in this. :-(


Not hardly! :lol:


----------



## dba1047 (May 7, 2014)

Oh, and it's great for weight loss !!! I don't snack when I'm knitting!!!!yippee!!!!!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

LunaDragon said:


> I seem to suffer from my eyes being bigger than my plate. I have patterns I think are beautiful but I know I will never make. Sad thing is I started getting them before I could ever knit.


You are among sisters and brothers with this problem. I keep thinking that I need to knit faster or get a knitting machine. Then I could do more. I am sitting here with 2 WIPs, 2 baby gifts I need by summer, 2 toddler gifts by Christmas, and about 50 patterns I am dying to make ASAP. I am panicking.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

dba1047 said:


> Oh, and it's great for weight loss !!! I don't snack when I'm knitting!!!!yippee!!!!!


That's true, but I sip wine.


----------



## imsobusy (Oct 16, 2013)

There could be worse addictions. I sometimes fall asleep while planning my knitting the next day. It's soothing, relaxing and not only that, you make useful items. The look...the feel of yarn...the outcome of all our hard work, I love it. It also helps me eat less and therefore helps with my diet. Look at all the positive.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Nana Doreen said:


> I have enough patterns to stock a medium size shop, bought with the intention to knit some time.......please tell me I am not alone in this. :-(


You ARE NOT alone!


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Knit crazy said:


> That's true, but I sip wine.


Be careful with the wine. A friend and I finished a bottle together while chatting and knitting and had to frog a significant amount the next day because our gauge relaxed so much


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

That's me...I swear....!


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

Patternholics may evolve into pattern combiners. Makes whatever you knit unique.
And gives you an excuse to buy more patterns.
And yarn.
Don't forget yarn.com


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Langtonian said:


> But, but friends, what to do when you need more
> furniture, with drawers, in which to place the
> finished products??? Huh


I thought you were going to say yarn rather than finished products. I store my yarn in dresser drawers in my guest bedroom. I also have drawers chests in my craft-sewing room full of quilt tops, and fabric. It hides my stash. I have almost as much quilt fabric as yarn. Yet , I can think of some new yarn I really need.


----------



## Gail9 (Mar 4, 2011)

Relax and enjoy it. If it is not interfering with your life you have no problem.


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

We buy those clear plastic stacked drawers and mark the drawers for 1. crochet hooks
2. knitting needles
3. crochet patterns
4.knitting patterns

I keep the books in book cases or on top of the dresser in my sewing/ computer/arts & crafts room. If necessary, I will build on and annex to the house.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

maggieblr said:


> I learned to knit about 3 years ago. I knew that the first item I knitted~a dishcloth~wasn't so bad.. But I had to take a second shot at it, and knitted up a cowl. From there I made a shawl collar pullover sweater. Then I found it; a thrift store with yarn lots. I was hooked. I justified everything. I don't drink, smoke, do drugs, or go to the movies. I'm content to live in jeans and t-shirts under my knitted sweaters. Christmas is easy, just go to the stash and start knitting. But things are getting worse. I learned how to knit socks, and I'm trying to convert my 'new friends' to knit them too. I found new places to feed my habit. Knit Picks, Willow Yarns, Little Knits. They are open 24 hours a day , 7 days a week. I am meeting men on the side. Handsome Fibers and John Stitch a Day. My name is Maggie and I am a yarnaholic. But worse than that, I am a sockaholic. I realize that one disabilitating habit can be bad, but two that is also added to my OCD (I knit only one project at a time) keeps me going. I go to bed at night dreaming of yarn I want, in the morning I wake thinking of the socks I am working on. My mom lives with me, and I take care of her. So I sit with her and knit all day. When she needs help, I am always right there, and just say~"let me finish this row"~she is understanding and patient with me. I joined a guild to get me out a couple times a month with others, but they are concerned with my addiction. I thought they could help. I joined KP a little over a year ago, and I knew then that I wasn't the only one with these problems. I don't feel as guilty as I did, BUT, what becomes of patternholics?


Don't feel bad. I'm a patternholic too. Nothing happens to us. Nothing of any bad consequence... unless you have someone screaming at ya... cause you're spending too much. But, even those people know how to hid their new found patterns.

I live alone. I can buy to my hearts content; I'm the only one that censors me... and, I do need to be censored. Today, I bought two fabulous patterns from SweaterBabe.com and, not only that... I bought the yarn from knit picks... from whom I rarely buy yarn... but the pattern called for it... and I bought $106.65 worth of yarn to make a fab blanket for ME!! I deserve both the pattern and the yarn. So, there... I'm one that needs help... but, doesn't want it. :thumbup:  

PS: I'm not rich; I'm old and live on SS... but, I budget so that I can afford to buy what makes me happy.


----------



## llamama1 (Jun 22, 2012)

You're in good company


----------



## cc1945 (Dec 10, 2013)

Looks like you are quite productive and happy. Enjoy your knitting!


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

I think I have enough patterns for 2 more lifetimes!! :lol: I don't seem to be able to purge anything. I add to my pattern stash almost daily :thumbup:


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

We recently conversed on a similar post and I gave it up then too. I'm a...... yarn...pattern...stasher....crocheter...kp-er....ravelryer. ...and fabric... a-holic. 

Hopeless and happy!


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

We recently conversed on a similar post and I gave it up then too. I'm a...... yarn...pattern...stasher....crocheter...kp-er....ravelryer. ...and fabric... a-holic. 

Hopeless and happy!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

maggieblr said:


> I learned to knit about 3 years ago. I knew that the first item I knitted~a dishcloth~wasn't so bad.. But I had to take a second shot at it, and knitted up a cowl. From there I made a shawl collar pullover sweater. Then I found it; a thrift store with yarn lots. I was hooked. I justified everything. I don't drink, smoke, do drugs, or go to the movies. I'm content to live in jeans and t-shirts under my knitted sweaters. Christmas is easy, just go to the stash and start knitting. But things are getting worse. I learned how to knit socks, and I'm trying to convert my 'new friends' to knit them too. I found new places to feed my habit. Knit Picks, Willow Yarns, Little Knits. They are open 24 hours a day , 7 days a week. I am meeting men on the side. Handsome Fibers and John Stitch a Day. My name is Maggie and I am a yarnaholic. But worse than that, I am a sockaholic. I realize that one disabilitating habit can be bad, but two that is also added to my OCD (I knit only one project at a time) keeps me going. I go to bed at night dreaming of yarn I want, in the morning I wake thinking of the socks I am working on. My mom lives with me, and I take care of her. So I sit with her and knit all day. When she needs help, I am always right there, and just say~"let me finish this row"~she is understanding and patient with me. I joined a guild to get me out a couple times a month with others, but they are concerned with my addiction. I thought they could help. I joined KP a little over a year ago, and I knew then that I wasn't the only one with these problems. I don't feel as guilty as I did, BUT, what becomes of patternholics?


As a fellow yarn-a-holic, sock-a-holic, pattern-a-holic... all I can suggest is get a really large portable hard drive for the patterns, a room for both the yarn and the finished socks (waiting to be Christmas gifts)...
Jane


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

I'm a pattern-a-holic. As long as I have the pattern, I _can_ knit that Alice Starmore Family Sweater For Everyone, Including the Irish Wolfhounds. And whatever else.
I have a set of McCalls NeedleWork and Crafts that goes back to the 30's. I can knit all that stuff to. I've never thrown out a Pattern Book, Knitting Magazine or free leaflet in the yarn section at Michaels, JoAnns, Hobby Lobby any LYS I've been in.

The computer is the ultimate, tho. I can scan patterns in and store every one of them, filed into Folders that are 6 (or more) levels deep. And they doesn't take up space or weigh anything.

And I do not intend to stop until/unless St Peter tells me that there are no computers in Heaven.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

But why do you need help? I can't see a problem here.


----------



## ilonaelvira (Apr 22, 2013)

AND I FORGOT TO ASK YOU ALL, HAVE YOU NEVER NOTICED HOW RELAXED YOU ARE AFTER A FULL DAY OF WORK,HOUSEHOLDING ,COOKING AND WHAT EVER YOU DID - THEN YOU SIT ON YOUR FAVORITE PLACE AND KNIT - NOTHING IS MORE RELAXING me !!!! ALSO IF I KNIT SOMETHING FOR A FRIEND (MAYBE FOR BIRTHDAY PRESENT OR FOR CHIRSTMAS-PRESENT) WILL SHOW HER/HIM THAT I THINK ABOUT HER/HIM FOR MANY TIME , NOT ONLY GO TO A SHOP QUICK AND BUY SOMETHING WITHOUT A SOUL , BYE ILONA


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Nana Doreen said:


> I have enough patterns to stock a medium size shop, bought with the intention to knit some time.......please tell me I am not alone in this. :-(


You definitely are not!! I do the same thing! Have so many patterns that I can't find what I want when I need it. I thought I had them organized according to type of item, but NO WAY!
You are not alone!!
Pauline


----------



## OmaAnnie (Apr 5, 2014)

I have knitting etc. pattern books dating back to 1940's. Good entertainment just looking thru them when nothing else to do or I am looking for a pattern. Have been knitting for 70 years, but I love this site because I have learned so much from it - and great patterns. I just finished a All-in-one top.


----------



## OmaAnnie (Apr 5, 2014)

I have books going back to 1940's. I love this site because I have learned so much from it even tho I have been knitting for 70 years I just finished an All-in-one top.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

Today I sorted my yarn .I have packed up many small and medium bits to donate ,maybe someone can make use of them . It's part of my inventory these days and when I have done it I feel better .
I went to the Stitch House in Dorchester ,Mass today they have some lovely yarn on sale but I am happy to say I left empty handed !! Sometimes they have great mags reduced ,not today ,so now I don't know what I will go to bed with tonight   .
Where do all the outdated magazines go ,by the way ?? I love the sewing magazine ,' Threads ,' it's away beyond me but I love looking at it . I used to pick them up at a yarn store in Lowell Mass 
they were lying there for anyone to take ,such a lovely gift .


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

These clubs/groups just keep growing. My yarn stash is extensive, I never let it be known how much I have. Patterns on my Kindle, computer, binders and a file box. Needles keep growing the more I give away the more I seem to acquire. I learned to knit 50 years ago and the thought of a stash at that time was unheard of. You simply purchased yarn for your project. How the years have changed our crafts.


----------



## ilonaelvira (Apr 22, 2013)

hi OmaAnnie , as i read your message i thought about my OMA ,
she also was as you , but she is gone in a better world , now my mother and me are the same as her and you , i'm proud to have the old patterns of her , 
i'm german - think maybe also you , cause you called OMA - wjich means grandmother , well where you ended up , im german 
and live in italy , bye


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

You say you don't partake in unhealthy addictions such as drugs, cigarettes, alcohol.
Some addictions are bad for you, but I never see knitting as a bad addiction because it doesn't destroy you.


----------



## mar76 (May 23, 2014)

Mar76
I have a pattern to make a blanket of the harley davidson logo.
It is crocheted. I have never done one before. Can someone tell me how to carry the wool across and what to do for the second row. Do you turn the blanket around to do this?


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

Strickliese said:


> You should never - ever- ever pass up a good pattern. You'll never know when you need just "that" pattern. Don't you know that is why computers were invented - to store our pattern stash.


Absolutely!


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

debsu said:


> "BUT, what becomes of patternholics?"
> 
> We knit on and on, collecting patterns for everything we might ever knit for ourselves or someone else!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That's it! Charities sure win from me.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I am so addicted to buying yarn i just went the longest without buying any,,3 weeks...then the DHL truck came this afternoon with twenty_four skiens of lovely yarn I fondled it for a bit and ooohed and aaawed then put it with the rest of my stash... I love yarn...trying for a month without... LOL


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Just give in to it. The pattern collection goes right along with the yarn collection, needle collection, accessory collection, etc., etc., etc. It's all good.


----------



## Karen's Creations (Mar 21, 2013)

You think you have problems? I'm not only addicted to all things knitting but also all things quilting! My yarn stash is rivaling my fabric stash - I have project boxes of yarn with a pattern stacked to the ceiling in my sewing room. Every time I add yarn to my Ravelry stash I cringe. But, I'm loving it all. I sew during the day and knit in the evenings while my husband & I watch TV. Doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, the same thing has happened to me. I am a knitter and have been for years. Then I discovered quilting, like I really needed another addiction! So now have a huge fabric problem. You just can't hide 10 yards of fabric, as easy as 10 balls of yarn. Lucky for me, Sweet Thing is very nice about my stashes.



Karen's Creations said:


> You think you have problems? I'm not only addicted to all things knitting but also all things quilting! My yarn stash is rivaling my fabric stash - I have project boxes of yarn with a pattern stacked to the ceiling in my sewing room. Every time I add yarn to my Ravelry stash I cringe. But, I'm loving it all. I sew during the day and knit in the evenings while my husband & I watch TV. Doesn't get much better than that!


----------

